# OT: Julie Sweica quits THE SCORE...



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

"This is in reference to the day last week when we signed Maddux and she got into a big argument regarding the management's demanding she talk about that only."

I for one am pissed, she was a great host on the SCORE... definetely top 3...

Les Grobstein, then Tommy Williams, now Julie... who's next MORONS... :upset: :upset: :upset: 


http://www.suntimes.com/output/feder/cst-fin-feder24.html

Dialing: Swieca quits Score 



*Chicago's leading sports-talk radio station has lost its only female host. Julie Swieca resigned Monday after 10 years at WSCR-AM (670), capping a dispute with her bosses over editorial control of her show. 

Swieca, a lifelong Chicagoan and graduate of Northwestern University, began as a part-time producer at the Score and worked up to reporter and talk show host. Her show aired from 10 p.m. to 1 a.m. Monday through Thursday and on Sunday mornings. 

No word yet on a replacement. 

It could be quite a while before Swieca resurfaces on the air here. Despite her sudden departure, she remains under contract to the Infinity Broadcasting station for some time.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Julie was actually one of my favorite hosts on the Score. She is very knowledgable; more knowledgable than anyone else there. On top of that, she seems very nice and is easy to talk to. I actually called up on her show late one night just a couple weeks back and congratulated her on finally getting her own show, which was long overdue. :no: 

Props to her for standing up for the intengrity of her show. I hope she resurfaces soon.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This is bad news. Really bad.

On a brighter note, the Score seems pretty content with Mike North's daily racist buffoonery, Doug Buffone's recanting of the NFL game from 20 years ago, and a volatile JHood who takes every call as if its from his mother. Go 670.

:sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't stand that station anymore. only guys I like are Jonathan Hood, Murphy and the saturday morning guys. The rest don't even talk about sports half the time or have no clue what they are talking about. That's T-dub, grobber, Mcneil, Bye bye Julie. ON Jhood's website it says that he's taking over her slot. so for 6:30-1 AM he's on? Man he's a workhorse.

I prefer ESPN 1000 now with those 3 guys though they seem to talk only football and very little Bulls.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> This is bad news. Really bad.
> 
> On a brighter note, the Score seems pretty content with Mike North's daily racist buffoonery, Doug Buffone's recanting of the NFL game from 20 years ago, and a volatile JHood who takes every call as if its from his mother. Go 670.
> ...


Agreed on all counts. I dont' really ever have a chance to listen anymore, but the only show I would listen to if I could is Boers and Bernsy. None of the other hosts are really worth a damn. Mike North is, was and always will be a huge moron. I met him and talked to him for a while at a pre-opening party for Ditka's restaurant and, let me tell you, he's an even bigger idiot in person.

Julie Swieca gave that station some dearly-needed class and I'm not just saying that because I want her to be my wife.  

AM 1000 is slowly moving past the Score on my list. I have yet to listen to Jay Mariotti's show but, eventhough I hate him as a writer, I'd bet his show would be better than his articles.


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

don't forget about dan jiggets! i don't know how the rest of you felt about him, but i thought he was another good host that got a raw deal.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Score should be called "Bears Talk Radio"

J Hood is the only one who talks about other sports.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

WOW this is surprising, I always thought Julie liked talking about baseball more than anything else. But I guess only when she wants to. Anyway she wasn't a bad sports person. To me the score talks to much baseball all year long and I can't stand it. 
The person I cant stand the most is Dan Burnstien, he is such an azzhole! Although North doesn't bother me, I can see why others may hate him.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow. I'm suprised people actually liked listening to her show. Not only does her voice irritate me, but everything she says and does irritates me. I'm happy she's gone.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Wow. I'm suprised people actually liked listening to her show. Not only does her voice irritate me, but everything she says and does irritates me. I'm happy she's gone.


she's not appointment listening radio but she's better than most of the hosts on the show. most of the guys on the score are puds. I like J hood because he talks about everything, including Nascar and he's very entertaining.

Julie is a Sox fan and always wants to give equal time to both teams.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Julie made my crap list when she narked on Grobstein for using her press credential at the Allstar game causing Les to be fired. 

She was a decent host anyways. I just hope they dont put Larry holmes in her spot. Man that kid is sooooo annoying.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I like Julie, but I was never wild about her show. I always liked her best when she was a cohost of a show. I never felt she had the gravitas or the timing to pull it off herself. Nevertheless, I always thought she knew her sports pretty well, which is something I could not have said for Tommy Williams and can't say about Pappy. To me, Boers and Bernstein remain the reason I love the Score, but to be fair, my guy Berstein never excelled in my eyes when he had to do the show by himself.

By the way, I really like Lawrence, and wouldn't mind if he got the show.

It's lame for Julie that she had to quit over such quibbles though. I'm pissed at the other employees at my work today, so maybe I understand better than I know.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I like Julie, but I was never wild about her show. I always liked her best when she was a cohost of a show. I never felt she had the gravitas or the timing to pull it off herself. Nevertheless, I always thought she knew her sports pretty well, which is something I could not have said for Tommy Williams and can't say about Pappy. To me, Boers and Bernstein remain the reason I love the Score, but to be fair, my guy Berstein never excelled in my eyes when he had to do the show by himself.
> 
> By the way, I really like Lawrence, and wouldn't mind if he got the show.
> ...


How'd you see her gravitas over the radio?

From what I remember (way back when I actually lived in Chicago) I think they could do better. They could always do worse too. Not worse than Jay Mariotti or Skip Bayless on radio, but worse than Julie.


----------

